# 2.1 Desktop speaker needed



## joshiks7 (Dec 16, 2012)

Hi friends,
I have I3 2100 3.1GHz CPU
Gigabyte GA H61MD2 B3 MoBo
Sapphire 6850GPU
Need good quality 2.1 PC audio system
Budget is 12k
Mainly old Hindi songs.
I liked SWAN M10 from its reviews. Or suggest any other good brand.
Do i need separate dedicated sound card? or internal/inbuilt would suffice?
If yes, which? Whats its approx. price?
Thanks


----------



## gameranand (Dec 16, 2012)

SWAN would be very good. SQ of that speaker is really good.
Also whats your preference, Music, Movies, Games ?? Please point them in priority.


----------



## joshiks7 (Dec 16, 2012)

Hi,

**Whats real life difference between Swan M10 and Swan M20W And M50W?

**Hows this......*www.boseindia.com/retail/bose-product-detail.aspx?Prd_Id=64&Cat_Id=655&Nav_Id=655

**My source is LG DVD player (around Rs 2k). What source should be used to increase sound quality in desktop speakers?

**Music (old Hindi, Gazals)>>Games>Movies.

Thanks


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 16, 2012)

Bose = Overrated Crap.

Get Them.
*hifinage.com/index.php/vm?page=sho...page=flypage.tpl&product_id=33&category_id=21



joshiks7 said:


> Hi,
> 
> **Whats real life difference between Swan M10 and Swan M20W And M50W?




Power, Driver, Quality and the m10/50 is a two way design...the satellites.


----------



## joshiks7 (Dec 17, 2012)

Hi,
Thanks a lot. Shall go with Swan.

What about soundcard?


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 17, 2012)

Get an Asus Xonar for Rs 4500 not more than that. Use Foobar with Wasapi and you are good to go!


----------



## joshiks7 (Dec 17, 2012)

The Incinerator said:


> . Use Foobar with Wasapi and you are good to go!



Hi sorry,
I didnt get this?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 17, 2012)

foobar is a small light weight music player(kinda like winamp when it used to be the preferred choice but later it got bloated like nero suite which now at full install takes ~1gb space just to burn cd/dvd)preferred by many today for its sound quality & now it supports wasapi.
foobar2000: Components Repository - WASAPI output support


> Windows Audio Session API exclusive mode output support, allowing bit-exact output and muting all other sounds. Windows Vista SP1 or newer required


----------



## bubusam13 (Dec 18, 2012)

Hi, Since you are looking for 2.1, that means you want to stick to stereo sound.
You can go for this Sony HiFi MHC-GZR5D : Mini Hi-Fi System : Hi-Fi System : Sony India

I connect this and even without sound card they sound excellent. And my table top also looks good. Ha ha. Plus they can even play without you starting your PC also.


----------



## joshiks7 (Dec 18, 2012)

Hi,
I can keep woofer but place is bit limited.
Just one more question plz----Can anyone suggest me 2.0 system?

Hows audio quality of MHC-GZR5D : Mini Hi-Fi System : Hi-Fi System : Sony India, as compared to Swam M20?

Thanks


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 18, 2012)

2.0 = *hifinage.com/index.php/vm?page=sho...page=flypage.tpl&product_id=33&category_id=21


----------



## bubusam13 (Dec 18, 2012)

MHC-GZR5D is a music system actually. It sounds good. Even movies feels good. Check in a Sony World. 3 DVD disc changer, FM, and many other features u will get. And it can easily Shake my neighbour's home too  ha ha
Just go to a Sony world and I am sure you will like it. 120W RMS x 2, 2 way Bass reflex. Swan is also nice but is it really loud like the MHC-GZR5D ?  I doubt. Its RMS is rated lower than the Sony one in the above link.  It depends on your ears actually.


----------



## joshiks7 (Dec 18, 2012)

Hi,
But how can i play songs from my PC on MHC-GZR5D?

Hi friends,
I am really confused?
Which is better as far as sound quality is concerned?
***hifinage.com/index.php/vm?page=sho...age.tpl&product_id=33#specifications-features Swans D1080MKII 08
***hifinage.com/index.php/vm?page=sho...egory_id=18&flypage=flypage.tpl&product_id=34 Swans M20W


----------



## bubusam13 (Dec 19, 2012)

through AUX in or Audio in. Simple


----------



## joshiks7 (Dec 19, 2012)

I am really confused?
Which is better as far as sound quality is concerned?
***hifinage.com/index.php/vm?pag...tions-features Swans D1080MKII 08
***hifinage.com/index.php/vm?pag...&product_id=34 Swans M20W


----------



## joshiks7 (Dec 20, 2012)

Hi,
my querry still unanswered?
Plz?


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 20, 2012)

^^
2.0 = *hifinage.com/index.php/vm?pag...category_id=21


----------



## kiranjoshi7 (Dec 10, 2014)

Hi, 
Sorry for very late reply. I am reviving same old thread as I didn't purchase above stuff due to cost and few other reasons.
Same two speakers short listed:
1. Swan D1080 IV
2. Swan 200MK II (Little high cost for me for sure)
Does addition of external sound card like Asus xonar U7 make difference in SQ?
Is this sound card necessary for  above both speakers or only D1080?
Regards,


----------



## kiranjoshi7 (Dec 10, 2014)

Asus xonar U7 is combo of DAC and amplifier?
Am I right?
Or suggest good SQ DAC / amplifier compatible with above system (if its going to make difference in SQ)
Regards


----------



## kiranjoshi7 (Dec 11, 2014)

Hello, any views?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 11, 2014)

As far as i know any good speaker like swan D1080 IV/200MK II will sound better with even an entry level audio card like Xonar DG compared to on board audio on most motherboards.

Xonar U7 - 7.1 USB-Soundkarte


> It is the best sounding sound card I had so far. For me even better than the STX


----------



## kiranjoshi7 (Dec 13, 2014)

Thanks a lot. 
Any suggestion for good audio card. Budget up to 8- 10k. It should be external USB card.
Does active speaker benefit from such cards? Is there any improvement in SQ?
Regards


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 13, 2014)

Better ask at head-fi.org(link i posted above) as they are kind of specialists forum for such audio related queries.


----------



## kiranjoshi7 (Dec 13, 2014)

Sure, thx


----------



## ubergeek (Jan 11, 2015)

Go with a111f fenda


----------

